# Libnodave verbindung prüfen



## CrackerJack1 (22 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin vor kurzen mal in den bereich VB und Libnodave eingestiegen.
Bin schon sehr stolz darauf da ich eine TCP Verbindung zu meiner SPS hinbekommen habe. Aber jetzt häng ich fest und find im INet auch keine Lösung.
Da es hier ja so wie ich es sehe sehr viele Profis in diesem Bereich gibt hoffe ich mal auf eure Hilfe.

Also die Verbindung zur SPS steht, soweit so gut, Daten hin und her scheben klappt schon teilweise´.
Aber folgendes klappt garnicht:

Wenn ich die SPS ausschalte soll mein Prog das erkennen. Also den Verbindungsabbruch.
Dafür hab ich nicht mal ansatzweise ne Idee wie ich das hinkriege.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Lazarus™ (22 April 2009)

Hallo,
zuerst bekommst du ja Fehlermeldungen, wenn du Daten liest, oder schreibst.
Das heisst nach einem Timeout hast du als Ergebnis der entsprechenden Funktionen eine Fehlernummer.

Ich mache es teilweise so, das ich vor dem Zugriff auf die SPS  (Bei TCPIP Verbindungen) erst mal einen Ping sende. Damit erkenst du schnell, ob die Verbindung überhaupt geht. Der Ping geht schnell und du kannst dir den SPS-Zugriff sparen, wenn Ping fehlschlägt...

Generell eine vernünftige Fehlerbehandlung empfehle ich dir, damit nichts unerwartetes in deiner Applikation abläuft.

Ein Ping unter VB findest du z.B. hier:
http://vbnet.mvps.org/index.html?code/internet/ping.htm

KeepAlive und Lösung hier:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25013

Ich kann dir direkt für VB keine ferigen Routinen geben, da ich Delphianer bin. Aber wenn du dir die LibNoDave Beispiele anschaust und etwas Fehlerbehandlung machst, wirst du schnell dein Ziel erreichen, da LibNoDave echt TOP ist ...

Ich hoffe mit der Ping Methode konnte ich dir etwas weiterhelfen, wobei das eben nur bei TCPIP Verbindungen geht. Bei MPI kannst du aber genauso gut Fehlerbehandlungen nutzen und mit etwas geschickter Programmierung die abgeschaltete SPS detektieren...

Bei laufendenr SPS Verbindung kannst du dir dann ja auch gut über die SZL einen Überblick verschaffen, wie es denn deiner Steuerung so geht ...
Hierzu findest du hier im Forum auch so einiges ...

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## CrackerJack1 (22 April 2009)

*Danke*

Danke schön das hilft mir zwar nur bedingt bringt mich aber einen 
Schritt weiter.
Den Rest werd ich mir mal selbst beibringen will ja kein Code kopierer werden.

Also Danke nochmal


----------

